# dog eats owners toe!



## Doug Shepherd (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/dogs-bite-off-three-of-owners-toes/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think we need som BSL on those damn little KC Spaniels! :lol:
Evil little bassids!


----------



## Anne Wilson (Aug 14, 2007)

Dangerous breed!!

Why doesn't he just feed them?


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

If someone is so ill or unable to care for themselves that they need a caretaker, why would they be allowed to have or keep a dog? Particularly unassisted or unsupervised? Therapeutic reasons perhaps, but who knows.
Just another case of unintended negligence.


----------



## Richard Russell (May 10, 2010)

I will not be introducing my dogs to this style of raw food.#-o


----------

